# Mac OS X 10.4.3 in Software Update



## nietzsche2131 (Oct 31, 2005)

IT's finally out! Go to the software update!


----------



## joneSi (Oct 31, 2005)

GET IT WHILE ITS HOT!

joneSi


----------



## nietzsche2131 (Oct 31, 2005)

Expose is MUCH smoother in tiger. At least on my powerbook it is. Safari so far seems quicker and a little more stable.


----------



## fryke (Oct 31, 2005)

build number?


----------



## nietzsche2131 (Oct 31, 2005)

8F46 is the final build number. The interesting thing I went to the apple store in denver and they were ahead and had 10.4.3 installed on all the macs in the store. This was yesterday.


----------



## fryke (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah, nice. Don't have to update, then.


----------



## fryke (Oct 31, 2005)

Info and combo-updater download: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301985


----------



## Veljo (Oct 31, 2005)

Strange, my Software update still says:

Software Update doesnt have any new software for your computer at this time.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 31, 2005)

add to iphoto from a slideshow STILL doesnt work!! whats with that?!

lots and lots of permissions corrected after installation - and a bit of a heart stopping re-start because it just took so long!

dashboard feels a bit 'zingier' - feels like the timing for the DB to appear is much faster. some of the widgets i have that werent refreshing properly are working as normal now.

expose 'show all windows' is a great deal smoother for me than it was - especially with a background task running.


----------



## sirstaunch (Oct 31, 2005)

I checked about 45 minutes ago, wasn't there, but now it is


----------



## RyanLang (Oct 31, 2005)

I keep getting an error that says the update can't be installed on my machine. I'm running 10.4.2, nothing fancy or pirated. I'm going to download the combo and see if that helps.

UPDATE: Tried the combo and it just keeps saying "Please try installing again." Any ideas why this might be happening? Thanks.

UPDATE: Repaired permissions with Cocktail and the update works fine now. Lesson learned.


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 31, 2005)

Is Quartz 2D Extreme on by default YET?

I've been waiting for that as my cue to upgrade from Panther (as a compelling reason). No luck I bet?


----------



## rhale1 (Oct 31, 2005)

From Apple's page about the update:



> Disables Quartz 2D ExtremeQuartz 2D Extreme is not a supported feature in Tiger, and re-enabling it may lead to video redraw issues or kernel panics.



Not having a computer new enough for any of these new graphic whatnots, I don't pay attention to such things. But reading through the list of changes I noticed this.


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2005)

Clearly, Apple never wanted end-users to use that feature before it was ready...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow.. server is 121 MB.. how big was the client update again? .. How do I think the 56k modem users are not going to love it?


----------



## nietzsche2131 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's quite humorous apple put this update on holloween!!!!!! hahaha the ghost of classic will crash unix!! hahaha okay that wasn't supposed to be funny ;-)


----------



## Veljo (Nov 1, 2005)

Client was 103 or something.


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2005)

nietzsche2131: "ghost of classic"? If you mean the Q2DE thingie, that has nothing to do with Classic...


----------



## nietzsche2131 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea I knew this...I was trying to be humorous didn't work out as i expected....whoops


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 1, 2005)

i find it strange that Q2DE was hailed as a new underlying feature of tiger, then it wasn't turned on in 10.4.0, and now they are saying it's not going to be in Tiger at all.


----------



## btoth (Nov 1, 2005)

Mail still won't hide on login, and Safari still has scroll bar graphical glitches. Silly stuff, especially the login items which worked just fine in Panther.


----------



## smithy (Nov 2, 2005)

Not happy, the update changed most of my icon's back to the defualt OS X ones. What's up with Apple these days. Also expose' still stuffs up (in Adium as an example) when you press windows in this application, when you click the desired window the below windows generally don't have a shadow or its really small and cuts out. Just weird.


----------



## Carlo (Nov 2, 2005)

My system crashed when i tried to reboot after the update, but is fine now after it booted up again.

Seems a little quicker..


----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2005)

Make sure to also visit this thread - http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=257010 - in the System & Software forum. There's a poll, too.


----------



## Porce (Nov 3, 2005)

Bah.  Software Update keeps crashing.  Screw 4.3.


----------



## Veljo (Nov 3, 2005)

Porce said:
			
		

> Bah.  Software Update keeps crashing.  Screw 4.3.


Download the combo updater manually.


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep. Here: http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxupdate1043combo.html


----------



## Stridder44 (Nov 3, 2005)

After reading this thread, I've decided that 10.4.3 will work just fine. 

/Doesn't have 30 haxies installed and running at startup


----------



## iKiller484 (Nov 3, 2005)

i dont have that software update


----------

